# Scrutamini scripturas



## Richard King (Oct 23, 2007)

Andrew Myers has a tag line that I can not get out of my head. I have been thinking of it for days now.
It is just so profound and awesome to consider the truth of it. It is:

"Scrutamini scripturas (let us search the scriptures). These two words have undone the world." -- John Selden


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 24, 2007)

The quote is from his _Table Talk_. It summarzies succintly, for me, the 'Berean principle.' For more info on Selden, see this thread.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The quote is from his _Table Talk_. It summarzies succintly, for me, the 'Berean principle.' For more info on Selden, see this thread.



Wasn't George Gillespie's book _Aaron's Rod Blossoming_ a rebuttal to John Selden's Erastianism?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > The quote is from his _Table Talk_. It summarzies succintly, for me, the 'Berean principle.' For more info on Selden, see this thread.
> ...



Yes, Gillespie rebutted Selden, Coleman, Hussey and Prynne in that book. The story is also told of how Gillespie confuted Selden at the Westminster Assembly:



> For a considerable time the discussion was between the Presbyterians and the Independents; but when the arguments of the latter party had been conclusively met and answered by their antagonists, the Erastians hastend to the rescue, and their champion, "the learned Selden," came to the Assembly, when the discussion drew near to its close, prepared to pour forth all his learning for the discomfiture of the hitherto triumphant Presbyterians. His intention had been made known extensively, and even before the debate began, the house was crowded by all who could claim or obtain admission. Gillespie, who had been probably engaged in Committee business as usual, was rather late in coming, and upon his arrival, not being recognised as a member by those who were standing about the door and in the passages, was told that it was impossible for him to get in, the throng was so dense. "Can ye not admit a _pinning?_" said he, using a word employed by masons, to indicate the thin slips of stone with which they pin, or fill up the chinks and inequalities that occur in the building of a plain wall. He did, however, work his way to the seat allotted to the Scottish Commissioners, and took his place beside his brethren. The subject under discussion was the text, Matt. xviii. 15-17, as bearing upon the question respecting excommunication. Selden arose, and in a long and elaborate speech, and with a great display of minute rabbinical lore, strove to demonstrate that the passage contained no warrant for ecclesiastical jurisdiction, but that it related to the ordinary practice of the Jews in their common civil courts, by whom, as he asserted, one sentence was excommunication, pronounced by their own authority. Somewhat confused, if not appalled, by the vast erudition displayed, even the most learned and able of the divines seemed in no haste to encounter their formidable opponent. At length both Herle and Marshall, two very distinguished men, attempted answers, but failed to counteract the effect of Selden's speech. Gillespie had been observed by his Scottish brethren writing occasionally in his note-book, as if marking the heads of Selden's argument; and one of them, some accounts say Rutherford, turning to him in this emergency, said, "Rise, George, rise up, man, and defend the right of the Lord Jesus Christ to govern, by his own laws, the church which he hath purchased with his blood." Thus urged, Gillespie arose, gave first a summary of Selden's argument, divesting it of all the confusion of that cumbrous learning in which it had been wrapped, and reducing it to its simple elements; then in a speech of singular acuteness and power, completely refuted it, proving that the passage could not be interpreted or explained away to mean a mere reference to a civil court. By seven distinct arguments he proved, that the whole subject was of a spiritual nature, not within the cognisance of civil courts; and he proved also, that the church of the Jews both possessed and exercised the power of spiritual censures. The effect of Gillespie's speech was so great, as not only to convince the Assembly, but also to astonish and confound Selden himself, who is reported to have exclaimed in a tone of bitter mortification, "That young man, by this single speech, has swept away the learning and labour of ten years of my life!" Those who were clustered together in the passage near the door, remembering Gillespie's expression when he was attempting to enter, said one to another, "It was well that we admitted the _pinning_, otherwise the building would have fallen." Even his Scottish brethren, although well acquainted with his great abilities, were surprised with his masterly analysis of Selden's argument, and looked into his note-book, expecting there to find the outline of the summary which he had given. Their surprise was certainly not diminished when they found that he had written nothing but, _Da lucem, Domine_, Lord, give light, -- and similar brief petitions for the direction of that divine Head and King of the church, whose crown rights he was about to defend.
> 
> -- _Notes of Debates and Proceedings of the Assembly of Divines and Other Commissioners at Westminster, February 1644 to January 1645_, pp. xxii-xxiii, _Memoir of the Rev. George Gillespie_


----------

